# The Flying Dutchman tank? Yar, matee!



## partsguy (May 5, 2017)

Off to Davy Jones' Locker for those who lose their Flying Dutchman tanks. Yo ho ho and a bottle 'o rum.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=122424610737


----------



## Euphman06 (May 5, 2017)

I graduated Lebanon Valley College, home of the flying dutchmen!


----------

